# FS:20g with 3 different plants and some drift wood ect... $50 obo



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've decided to put up my 20g because I'm spending so much time with my bigger tank and my saltwater. It comes with a heater and an aquaclear filter rated for a 20g,rocks,driftwood with a plant attached, and a rock background. The tank has been running for over a year and it has a top with a light as well.

1 male guppy
2 female guppy's
1 neon tetra
1 orange tetra
1 fancy gourami
3 red tailed tetra's
Java moss and i don't remember the other 2 plants



























20g for sale - YouTube

Asking $50 and im in no rush to sell

Jason
604-518-0206


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump buzinga


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump bump bump in the night!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

lowered to $50

BUMP!!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump.......


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

video added!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> video added!!!


Says its private


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Says its private


oops  k its not private anymore


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Says its private


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump BUZINGA


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

still for sale


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

still available geeeze its so hard to sell a small tank


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

still available!!!!!!!!!!




bumpity


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised i have to interest in this fs post i though $50 obo was pretty cheap!

BUMP


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

pending pickup!!!


----------

